# Humans cannot compete with robot cars. Hey, we had a good run



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Robot cars can see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times.
Human reaction time is many times greater than that of a robot car.
Robot cars can recognize an object the size of a football helmet from two football fields away.
Every new human driver is starting from scratch. Every new robot driver has the same driving skills as the best robot driver on the road. Waymo's robot drivers are gaining an additional one million miles of experience every 3 months.
Robot cars have an onboard 3D map of the entire city, accurate to within 4 inches. They know what's coming up.
Robot cars will be able to see around corners.
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...g-cars-may-soon-be-able-to-see-around-corners


Nvidia's computer on a chip, made for self driving cars, can perform 30 trillion operations per second. Most Uber drivers have trouble with addition and takeaways.
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/07/nvidia-xavier-soc-self-driving-cars/


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

I agree. Long term these things are going to reduce traffic accidents to rare, newsworthy events. Future generations are truly going to marvel at the fact we had to drive cars manually, crashing into each other all the time. We will seem utterly stupid and barbaric when history judges us for this.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I agree. Long term these things are going to reduce traffic accidents to rare, newsworthy events. Future generations are truly going to marvel at the fact we had to drive cars manually, crashing into each other all the time. We will seem utterly stupid and barbaric when history judges us for this.


Grandpa, what's a steering wheel?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Robot cars can see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times.
> Human reaction time is many times greater than that of a robot car.
> Robot cars can recognize an object the size of a football helmet from two football fields away.
> Every new human driver is starting from scratch. Every new robot driver has the same driving skills as the best robot driver on the road. Waymo's robot drivers are gaining an additional one million miles of experience every 3 months.
> ...


Robot cars can not go through car washes and must be cleaned by humans. Robot cars can not repair them self. Robot cars suffer from power surges and malfunctions due to being designed by humans. Human drivers in non robot cars will destroy robot cars because humans are destructive. But to be honest I'm getting old I want a self driving car.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Someone’s been watching too many Terminator movies


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

If these thing have any front facing cameras or sensors they will be made useless in snowy areas when a layer of slush and ice freezes to the front of the car. No mini wipers or deicing spray is going to correct that problem.

Of course people who live in areas that have never seen snow who are ardent proponents will come up with some stupid solution


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> If these thing have any front facing cameras or sensors they will be made useless in snowy areas when a layer of slush and ice freezes to the front of the car. No mini wipers or deicing spray is going to correct that problem.
> 
> Of course people who live in areas that have never seen snow who are ardent proponents will come up with some stupid solution


they can't even handle rain, let alone snow. the lidar's get confused in the rain b/c the lasers are reflected back off the droplets. radar has the same weakness during major storms.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> they can't even handle rain, let alone snow. the lidar's get confused in the rain b/c the lasers are reflected back off the droplets. radar has the same weakness during major storms.


Once again Heynow proves he's genetically incapable of being right, about anything


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-ouster-lidar-20171211-htmlstory.html

Lidar has problems with rain, snow and fog, because the beams can bounce off snowflakes and water droplets.

greg still hasn't been fired yet? surprising! haven't seen ramz around...i assume he slipped into a diabetic coma or something.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-ouster-lidar-20171211-htmlstory.html
> 
> Lidar has problems with rain, snow and fog, because the beams can bounce off snowflakes and water droplets.
> 
> greg still hasn't been fired yet? surprising! haven't seen ramz around...i assume he slipped into a diabetic coma or something.


Safety tip: stop getting all your information from social justice warrior journalists.

*NY Times*: but what happens when it rains? Is there a chance you can't use your ride hailing app?

*Waymo CEO*: I think our cars behave in rain as humans behave in rain, we tend to slow down and drive even more carefully, and our self driving cars can handle rain in that same way.

*NY Times*: so you anticipate they will continue going in the rain?

*Waymo CEO*: sure

Video 9:23 - 9:45






Oh, and your $75,000 figure:






https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/solid-state-lidar-for-self-driving-cars/


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

And yet.. there are still zero fully self driving cars driving on normal, busy/congested roads.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

IERide said:


> And yet.. there are still zero fully self driving cars driving on normal, busy/congested roads.


exactly. still waiting for them to be whisking people around on the clogged rain soaked streets of seattle. haven't seen shit yet. gregster says it'll be in a few weeks though so I'm keeping an eye out.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

IERide said:


> And yet.. there are still zero fully self driving cars driving on normal, busy/congested roads.







*Waymo CEO*: I want to make this point clear, we're not going to be launching with a 25 mile per hour product, or one that's focused on a very very small geographical area, or one that only picks up at certain points and drops off at other certain points. We're talking about a full speed service that will serve a very large geographical area. With essentially unlimited pickup and drop off points.

Video: 22:30 - 22;50






They have been operating a self driving taxi service with the Early Rider participants in Phoenix, in the 100 square mile area of Chandler (four times the size of Manhattan) since November. They have 600 self driving Chrysler Pacifica minivans and the Early Rider participants are ordering the cars with an app just as a pax would do with Uber. The only difference between the Early Rider program and Uber is that Waymo is not yet running their credit cards.

Waymo could show you a video of Early Riders on the freeway or in heavy traffic but that's not the purpose right now. The purpose is to make the public feel comfortable with self driving cars, so the video only shows them riding on residential streets. The cars and Early Riders are going everywhere, and have been since November.



heynow321 said:


> exactly. still waiting for them to be whisking people around on the clogged rain soaked streets of seattle. haven't seen shit yet. gregster says it'll be in a few weeks though so I'm keeping an eye out.


You say you walk by Google in Kirkland everyday, right? Why not stop in and ask them what they're doing?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i don't need to ask them. i can tell by the lack of their cars on the road lol


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> i don't need to ask them. i can tell by the lack of their cars on the road lol


No, you don't dare ask them because you don't want to know the answer.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

i already know the answer gregster lol


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> i already know the answer gregster lol


Sure you do, Sparky

https://www.geekwire.com/2016/google-brings-self-driving-car-to-kirkland/

Genetically incapable of being right, about anything.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey your boss the waymo ceo already said his cars can’t handle rain rofl. Good thing when it rains in Seattle nobody goes out driving. Oh wait...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Hey your boss the waymo ceo already said his cars can't handle rain rofl. Good thing when it rains in Seattle nobody goes out driving. Oh wait...


When does self respect enter into the equation? Obviously never.

*NY Times*: but what happens when it rains? Is there a chance you can't use your ride hailing app?

*Waymo CEO*: I think our cars behave in rain as humans behave in rain, we tend to slow down and drive even more carefully, and our self driving cars can handle rain in that same way.

*NY Times*: so you anticipate they will continue going in the rain?

*Waymo CEO*: sure


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

And yet they aren’t being used anywhere where it rains. Your life must be tough gregory. You only have paid hype and no facts while the rest of us have reality and facts. You must suffer enormous cognitive dissonance


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/googles-self-driving-waymo-cars-will-picking-soon-185239362.html
*
But even then, Krafcik cautioned that Waymo cars won't be able to cope with the sort of weather - blizzards, torrential rain storms - that keep self-aware humans off the roads.*

In the same vein, he asked that states refrain from regulating Waymo's software more strictly than the human sort, notwithstanding anxiety about artificial intelligence. "Hold us to the same standards as human drivers," he requested.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> And yet they aren't being used anywhere where it rains. Your life must be tough gregory. You only have paid hype and no facts while the rest of us have reality and facts. You must suffer enormous cognitive dissonance



 It picked Kirkland as another test city because of its variable temperature climate, rolling hills with varying angles and elevations, and seasonal rain that will help the vehicle with wet weather practice.
https://www.geekwire.com/2016/google-brings-self-driving-car-to-kirkland/

A little self respect, Sparky. Hmmm?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

hey gregster, why don't you go dig up a video that shows me a SDC with no driver picking someone up on a crowded street, entering a freeway with said passenger, exiting the freeway, then dropping off the passengers all in the rain. You say they'll be ready in a matter of weeks so I assume they've already got that kind of thing all figured out! I'll wait patiently.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> hey gregster, why don't you go dig up a video that shows me a SDC with no driver picking someone up on a crowded street, entering a freeway with said passenger, exiting the freeway, then dropping off the passengers all in the rain. You say they'll be ready in a matter of weeks so I assume they've already got that kind of thing all figured out! I'll wait patiently.


No, I didn't say they'll be ready in a matter of weeks, I said they're ready now, and they're doing it now. At this very moment.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> No, I didn't say they'll be ready in a matter of weeks, I said they're ready now, and they're doing it now. At this very moment.


oh good, so a video like i described should be easy to find! please post kiddo! we're all eagerly waiting!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> oh good, so a video like i described should be easy to find! please post kiddo! we're all eagerly waiting!


Keep your pants on, Sparky. Once Waymo opens the service up to paying customers, every rider will be posting a video of the trip.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Keep your pants on, Sparky. Once Waymo opens the service up to paying customers, every rider will be posting a video of the trip.


yeah that's what I thought. you can't find one. your step parents must be so disappointed in how you turned out. god knows I would be.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> yeah that's what I thought. you can't find one. your step parents must be so disappointed in how you turned out. god knows I would be.


*Interviewer*: We really haven't seen anything about the business model until recently, was that intentional?

*Waymo CEO*: It was totally intentional... (we don't have to do a dog and pony show every 6 months, hi Elon, to raise money, our funding is already in place)

Video: 4:25


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> *Interviewer*: We really haven't seen anything about the business model until recently, was that intentional?
> 
> *Waymo CEO*: It was totally intentional... (we don't have to do a dog and pony show every 6 months, hi Elon, to raise money, our funding is already in place)
> 
> Video: 4:25


"Hi Elon" 
CTFU


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Safety tip: stop getting all your information from social justice warrior journalists.
> 
> *NY Times*: but what happens when it rains? Is there a chance you can't use your ride hailing app?
> 
> ...


Waymo already has a permit to run a transportation network company in Arizona, and is in the process of adding several thousand robo-minivans to its current, 600-strong, fleet.
https://www.wired.com/story/waymo-self-driving-car-service-phoenix/
The company has not revealed how much it will charge customers, how far its cars will be able to drive and in what conditions, or how it hopes to pull riders away from human-driven businesses like Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Keep your pants on, Sparky. Once Waymo opens the service up to paying customers, every rider will be posting a video of the trip.


Why do they have to be paying customers to post a video?

If the sdc with no driver is shuttling people around Phoenix who's to stop the passenger from videoing the ride and posting it somewhere.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> No, I didn't say they'll be ready in a matter of weeks, I said they're ready now, and they're doing it now. At this very moment.


I don't think these cars will be on the roads much, if at all. The manslaughter/vehicular homicide of the woman in AZ will raise many questions that will have to answered. And they are not easy questions.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Robot cars can see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times.
> Human reaction time is many times greater than that of a robot car.
> Robot cars can recognize an object the size of a football helmet from two football fields away.
> Every new human driver is starting from scratch. Every new robot driver has the same driving skills as the best robot driver on the road. Waymo's robot drivers are gaining an additional one million miles of experience every 3 months.
> ...


So, Lemme get this straight...

Eleven days ago the TP boldly proclaims how "safe" robot cars are. And then... this happens

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nomous-car-involved-in-fatal-crash-in-arizona

Weeks away from total domination, huh?


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

*Tesla in Autopilot mode crashes into fire truck*
http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/23/technology/tesla-fire-truck-crash/index.html

If the car can't see a fire truck.... Maybe the sensors are color blind and cannot see red.... or there is a bigger problem (bigger then a fire truck )


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Dug_M said:


> *Tesla in Autopilot mode crashes into fire truck*
> http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/23/technology/tesla-fire-truck-crash/index.html
> 
> If the car can't see a fire truck.... Maybe the sensors are color blind and cannot see red.... or there is a bigger problem (bigger then a fire truck )


The "sensors" in my head see fire trucks just fine.

My sensors are also called eyes


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> It picked Kirkland as another test city because of its variable temperature climate, rolling hills with varying angles and elevations, and seasonal rain that will help the vehicle with wet weather practice.
> https://www.geekwire.com/2016/google-brings-self-driving-car-to-kirkland/
> 
> A little self respect, Sparky. Hmmm?


Transporter007 to tomatopaste , come-in tomato.
The neonatal unemployable Hostiles of low income low skill non-employee forum 
are accusing me of being you.
Please send signal to the contrary with new Original Post
Thx u in advance 
Transporter007- Out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

brianboru said:


> I don't think these cars will be on the roads much, if at all. The manslaughter/vehicular homicide of the woman in AZ will raise many questions that will have to answered. And they are not easy questions.


All of the internet
And All media is questioning them today.

The Uber kitten had Rabies !



iheartuber said:


> The "sensors" in my head see fire trucks just fine.
> 
> My sensors are also called eyes


Ooops !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Transporter007 to tomatopaste , come-in tomato.
> The neonatal unemployable Hostiles of low income low skill non-employee forum
> are accusing me of being you.
> Please send signal to the contrary with new Original Post
> ...


 Just because you responded to the tomato's post does not mean you two are not the same person. It is still entirely possible. I am not convinced


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Just because you responded to the tomato's post does not mean you two are not the same person. It is still entirely possible. I am not convinced


I think he prefers to be addressed as Mr. Paste.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think he prefers to be addressed as Mr. Paste.


Where is Mr. Pasty ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Where is Mr. Pasty ?


I heard he's investigating some car accident in AZ.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Where is Mr. Pasty ?


As predicted by people smarter than me, there would someday be a time when the artist formerly known as Tomatopaste would simply just vanish.

That day came sooner rather than later.



Gung-Ho said:


> Why do they have to be paying customers to post a video?
> 
> If the sdc with no driver is shuttling people around Phoenix who's to stop the passenger from videoing the ride and posting it somewhere.


A few thoughts on this:

1. There's probably nothing very exciting about the Waymo SDC experience as it is now. It's basically a pool ride in a minivan with a crowded cabin.
2. I'm sure the NDA these early riders signed explicitly says do not post on social media because I bet Waymo is so afraid of someone saying their experience is either bad or just blah that they just shut the whole thing down to be safe.
3. Even if the early riders post all kinds of "wow this is great" posts.. the replies from their friends might be of the "dude that looks dumb" variety. So Waymo prob just thinks it's best to just squash everything.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> As predicted by people smarter than me, there would someday be a time when the artist formerly known as Tomatopaste would simply just vanish.
> 
> That day came sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


Googles silence is deafening regarding their rides in chandler. You would think they would want as much good publicity as they could find from their customers. Those customers are silent for a reason


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

I missed you buddy!


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

The irony


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuisEnrikee said:


> The irony


Yes


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Humans without a felony can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Humans without a felony can.


Perhaps uber chose as they did for a reason.

Someone EASY to discredit who would voluntarily fade quietly
In the event of Need
Such as NOW !

There ARE no Coincedences.

Especially when x " Company" heads your Corporate Security Team . . .

But
Like Kermit says
" Thats none of my Business"
Sipping tea

The current uber " vision" resembles nothing similar to the founders ideas at inception.
Uber has " become" something else.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I wouldn’t want to be working in their PR department constantly trying to put a positive spin on dogs hit.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Perhaps uber chose as they did for a reason.
> 
> Someone EASY to discredit who would voluntarily fade quietly
> In the event of Need
> ...


"_current uber " vision" resembles nothing similar to the founders ideas at inception"_
It's the American way, our founding fore fathers had a vision for the USA, today it's a mess

Power is always dangerous. Power attracts the worst and corrupts the best.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

More like: The Tomato cannot compete with UP. Hey- he had a good run


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> More like: The Tomato cannot compete with UP. Hey- he had a good run


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


>


Yes! I got the Tomato to come out of retirement!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> they can't even handle rain, let alone snow. the lidar's get confused in the rain b/c the lasers are reflected back off the droplets. radar has the same weakness during major storms.


genetically incapable of being right, about anything.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14610614/drive-ai-self-driving-car-rain-video


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> genetically incapable of being right, about anything.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14610614/drive-ai-self-driving-car-rain-video


 Your boy from Waymo said during Adams podcast that they cannot handle snow. I suggest you go back and listen kiddo


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> genetically incapable of being right, about anything.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14610614/drive-ai-self-driving-car-rain-video


tomatopaste, your entourage & braintrust: jocker12 iheartuber & goneubering are under the false assumption I, transporter007 , am U.

They're quite the Algonquin Round Table and accurately representative of today's TNC over paid drivers @ $4 net hourly.

Glad you're back


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> tomatopaste, your entourage & braintrust: jocker12 iheartuber & goneubering are under the false assumption I, transporter007 , am U.
> 
> They're quite the Algonquin Round Table and accurately representative of today's TNC over paid drivers @ $4 net hourly.
> 
> Glad you're back


The reason why I think you are the Tomato is because you write/talk exactly like him

And also your account mysteriously appeared right around the time the Tomato went on a little hiatus.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> The reason why I think you are the Tomato is because you write/talk exactly like him
> 
> And also your account mysteriously appeared right around the time the Tomato went on a little hiatus.


You're wrong iheartuber about shared identities, what else might u be wrong? what other fabricated assumptions might u be under? faulty premises u build arguments from? fake news you're suseptable to? That trail of fertilizer in your wake.

In general iheartuber u need to reavaluate your stiff-necked unsubstantiated anti business, anti technolgy positions on numerous current day topics before someone throws a net over u and/or family, friends and neighbors stop taking u seriously while relegating u to "crazy old coot" status

A mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> You're wrong iheartuber about shared identities, what else might u be wrong? what other fabricated assumptions might u be under? faulty premises u build arguments from? fake news you're suseptable to? That trail of fertilizer in your wake.
> 
> In general iheartuber u need to reavaluate your stiff-necked unsubstantiated anti business, anti technolgy positions on numerous current day topics before someone throws a net over u and/or family, friends and neighbors stop taking u seriously while relegating u to "crazy old coot" status
> 
> A mind is a terrible thing to waste


Well I can say this much- if in fact the Tomato decided to put his tomato handle on hiatus and then open this new transporter handle he would of course deny that he did that and he would even carry the ruse so far by easily talking between the two accounts.

Also.. it's a strange coincidence that both accounts eschew this quasi Ayn Rand pro business opinion.

So... it is my theory but I have no way of proving it.

But whether you are the same person or not you both are a-holes.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Well I can say this much- if in fact the Tomato decided to put his tomato handle on hiatus and then open this new transporter handle he would of course deny that he did that and he would even carry the ruse so far by easily talking between the two accounts.
> 
> Also.. it's a strange coincidence that both accounts eschew this quasi Ayn Rand pro business opinion.
> 
> ...


lol! Touché


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well I can say this much- if in fact the Tomato decided to put his tomato handle on hiatus and then open this new transporter handle he would of course deny that he did that and he would even carry the ruse so far by easily talking between the two accounts.
> 
> Also.. it's a strange coincidence that both accounts eschew this quasi Ayn Rand pro business opinion.
> 
> ...


MARSHA MARSHA MARSHA!








transporter007 said:


> tomatopaste, your entourage & braintrust: jocker12 iheartuber & goneubering are under the false assumption I, transporter007 , am U.
> 
> They're quite the Algonquin Round Table and accurately representative of today's TNC over paid drivers @ $4 net hourly.
> 
> Glad you're back


If I don't slap the vaunted UP community around on a daily basis, they start to lose it.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> MARSHA MARSHA MARSHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They live like mushrooms, in the dark while feeding on sh*t


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> They live like mushrooms, in the dark while feeding on sh*t


tomatopaste and transporter007 I see some serious split personalities going on here....


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste and transporter007 I see some serious split personalities going on here....


OY

I got an early morning. Good night


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Robot cars can see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times.
> Human reaction time is many times greater than that of a robot car.
> Robot cars can recognize an object the size of a football helmet from two football fields away.
> Every new human driver is starting from scratch. Every new robot driver has the same driving skills as the best robot driver on the road. Waymo's robot drivers are gaining an additional one million miles of experience every 3 months.
> ...


Can you compete against an 80 thousand dollar (before the self driving tech is added) self driving Waymo state-of-the-art all electric Jaguar? No. No you can't.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Can you compete against an 80 thousand dollar (before the self driving tech is added) self driving Waymo state-of-the-art all electric Jaguar? No. No you can't.
> 
> View attachment 217688


Can Waymo afford to maintain an 80 thousand dollar car at 35 cents a mile? No. No they can't.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Can Waymo afford to maintain an 80 thousand dollar car at 35 cents a mile? No. No they can't.


Waymo's not paying 80 thousand, cause, ya know, they're buying 20 thousand of them.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo's not paying 80 thousand, cause, ya know, they're buying 20 thousand of them.


If the car retails for 80 thousand it's gotta cost 40 to manufacture at least

They gotta mark it up at least 10% from there so we're talking about $45 grand each although probably more like 50 or 60 grand

Just cus they're buying a lot doesn't mean they buy them for $20 each

Also, they will only buy 20,000 if the public goes bananas to ride with a robot. If they don't, then they won't buy 20,000.... they will buy 20.

Good luck trying to get they public to go nuts for this after the death in Az


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> If the car retails for 80 thousand it's gotta cost 40 to manufacture at least
> 
> They gotta mark it up at least 10% from there so we're talking about $45 grand each although probably more like 50 or 60 grand
> 
> ...


Do you think Fiat Chrysler and Land Rover Jaguar are the only ones that have cut deals with Waymo?


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Robot cars can see in all directions, 360 degrees at all times.
> Human reaction time is many times greater than that of a robot car.
> Robot cars can recognize an object the size of a football helmet from two football fields away.
> Every new human driver is starting from scratch. Every new robot driver has the same driving skills as the best robot driver on the road. Waymo's robot drivers are gaining an additional one million miles of experience every 3 months.
> ...


As we quickly move to quantum computing the shift to AV could be so abrupt that it would include bus, street cars, trucks and small delivery vans including Fed Ex and UPS drivers. Humanoids could literally do the steering and braking without any major tech changes to manual navigation vehicles. In fact the transition may be so fast simply because it will make for safer and more efficient road and rail traffic.

The dislocation of human drivers would have enormous knock on affects. Car and truck insurance could literally fail to exist in the AV model. In the case of rare events where there was an AV accident it would be generally covered by AV taxes paid to the sate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Can you compete against an 80 thousand dollar (before the self driving tech is added) self driving Waymo state-of-the-art all electric Jaguar? No. No you can't.
> 
> View attachment 217688


It will be scrap iron in 2 years.
Same as a used nissan versa that costs $7,500.00.
The Versa will be more profitable.
And burn 50% less fuel.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> It will be scrap iron in 2 years.
> Same as a used nissan versa that costs $7,500.00.
> The Versa will be more profitable.
> And burn 50% less fuel.


The Versa will burn 100% more fuel


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> A mind is a terrible thing to waste


greg you already said that under your other tailgate account. try to be clever when you're using multiple accounts. actually you're not smart enough to be clever. just stick with being a tomato.


----------



## Tailgaters (Mar 28, 2018)

Near future will be ground up autonomous design, not the clunky top heavy conversions we see now.









Crash safety will also be light years ahead of conventional vehicles which will continue to crash into the future of transportation


----------

